# Es is eben so / Es is doch so / Es is ja so



## Nadietta

...Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, die Partikel "eben" zu verwenden? Ich meine, in welchen verschiedenen zusammenhaengen?? 
z. B. bei "Es is eben so" welchen "Gefuehl" des Sprechers wird ausgedrueckt? [ich weiss, es haengt von der Situation ab, vom Zusammenhang, aber kann jemand da ein Paar Beispiele nennen ?] 

Welche Unterschied gibt es mit "Es ist doch so" , "es ist ja so" ??

Oder "geh doch hin!" , "geh eben hin!"??

Ich kann naemlich diese deutsche Partikeln nicht so gut verwenden   

Vielen Dank in Voraus !


----------



## Jana337

Nadietta said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank *im *Voraus !



Das ist natürlich eine Frage für Muttersprachler. Ich würde sagen, dass man mit "Das ist eben so" ausdrückt, dass es keinen Sinn mehr hat, über ein Thema zu diskutieren, weil alles klar ist und niemand daran etwas ändern kann.

Eine ganz allgemeine Empfehlung: Wir haben einen den Umlauten gewidmeten Sticky. Man kann sie auch ohne deutsche Tastatur schreiben. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Vielleicht hilft dir der Duden weiter:



> II. <Partikel; unbetont>
> 
> 1. verstärkt eine [resignierte] Feststellung, fasst bestätigend Vorangegangenes zusammen: er ist e. zu nichts zu gebrauchen; das ist e. so; du hättest ihn e. nicht ärgern sollen.
> 
> 2. verstärkt eine Aussage, eine Behauptung; 2gerade (III), genau (II): e. jetzt brauchen wir das Geld; das e. nicht!
> 
> 3. schwächt eine Verneinung ab: sie war nicht e. freundlich (war ziemlich unfreundlich) zu ihm; er ist nicht e. (nicht gerade) ein Held.



Jana


----------



## elroy

Nadietta said:
			
		

> ...Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, die Partikel "eben" zu verwenden? Ich meine, in welchen verschiedenen zusammenhaengen??
> z. B. bei "Es is eben so" welchen "Gefuehl" des Sprechers wird ausgedrueckt? [ich weiss, es haengt von der Situation ab, vom Zusammenhang, aber kann jemand da ein Paar Beispiele nennen ?]
> 
> Welche Unterschied gibt es mit "Es ist doch so" , "es ist ja so" ??
> 
> Oder "geh doch hin!" , "geh eben hin!"??
> 
> Ich kann naemlich diese deutsche Partikeln nicht so gut verwenden
> 
> Vielen Dank in Voraus !



Mein Beitrag:

"eben" = entspricht meistens "halt" (wenn du dies schon verstehst).  Wie Jana gesagt hat, impliziert es, dass das Thema zu Ende kommen soll, dass man darüber nicht Weiteres sagen kann.  Es kann aber auch als Äquivalent von "einfach" verwendet werden, z.B. "Gib mir eben mal deine Hand" usw.

Der Unterschied zwischen "es ist doch so" und "es ist ja so": Bei "doch" ist es normalerweise so, dass der Sprecher annimmt, dass der Gesprächspartner mit ihm nicht übereinstimmt, und insofern verstärkt das "doch" die Behauptung.  Dagegen nimmt der Sprecher beim Verwenden von "ja" an, dass der Gesprächspartner schon mit dem Sprecher übereinstimmt, und das "ja" drückt einfach Leidenschaftlichkeit und Überzeugung aus.

Der Unterschied zwischen "geh doch hin" und "geh eben hin": Die erste Version ist stärker als die Zweite, welche in diesem Fall auch mit "einfach mal" ersetz werden könnte.

Allerdings sind das natürlich nur Erklärungen für etwas, was man hauptsächlich durch Erfahrung und Anwendung allmählich beherrschen kann.  Insofern sollten auch andere Benutzer (v.a. Muttersprachler!) dazu beitragen, damit das Thema hoffentlich noch klarer wird.


----------



## Nadietta

...eingentlich auch "halt" kann ich gar nicht verwenden; kannst du auch dies erklaeren? Im Voraus Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jana337

Nadietta said:
			
		

> ...eingentlich auch "halt" kann ich gar nicht verwenden;
> eigentlich kann ich nicht einmal "halt" verwenden



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier viel zu erklären ist - das muss man halt im Sprachgebrauch hören und davon kann man dann ableiten, wie und wo es verwendet wird.

Du musst halt mehr Zeit der deutschen Sprachen widmen, Nadia. Anders geht es halt nicht.

"Semplicemente" sarebbe la traduzione migliore. Però "halt" si usa molto di più.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass hier viel zu erklären ist - das muss man halt im Sprachgebrauch hören und davon kann man dann ableiten, wie und wo es verwendet wird.
> 
> Du musst halt mehr Zeit der deutschen Sprachen widmen, Nadia. Anders geht es halt nicht.
> 
> "Semplicemente" sarebbe la traduzione migliore. Però "halt" si usa molto di più.
> 
> Jana



"Halt" entspricht meistens das deutsche "einfach."  In den meisten Fällen kann es mit dem englischen "just" ersetzt werden.

Jana hat aber vollkommen Recht - bei solchen Wörtern sind leider Übung und Aufmerksamkeit unerlässlich.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> eigentlich kann ich nicht einmal "halt" verwenden
> 
> 
> Jana



Würde "halt" nicht besser nach "ich" passen?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Würde "halt" nicht besser nach "ich" passen?



Nein. 

Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden ("eben" kann ich auch nicht verwenden - dass wissen wir schon). --> *Eigentlich kann ich nicht einmal "halt" verwenden *(weder "eben" noch "halt"). Meine Version und das, was Nadia meinte.

Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden (hypothetisch: ich kann "halt"  nicht aussprechen - dass "wissen" wir schon) --> *Eigentlich kann ich "halt" nicht einmal verwenden *(weder aussprechen noch verwenden). Deine Version.

Ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens einigermaßen verständlich ist.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden ("eben" kann ich auch nicht verwenden - dass wissen wir schon). --> *Eigentlich kann ich nicht einmal "halt" verwenden *(weder "eben" noch "halt"). Meine Version und das, was Nadia meinte.
> 
> Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden (hypothetisch: ich kann "halt"  nicht aussprechen - dass "wissen" wir schon) --> *Eigentlich kann ich "halt" nicht einmal verwenden *(weder aussprechen noch verwenden). Deine Version.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens einigermaßen verständlich ist.
> 
> Jana



Hm...so habe ich nicht daran gedacht.

Ich hatte gesagt, dass "eben" meistens "halt" entspricht.  Ich hätte also Folgendes erwartet: "(Aber) ich kann (ja auch) "halt" nicht einmal verwenden."

Vielleicht hat es mit der Betonung (oder etwa mit dem von mir hinzugefügten "auch") zu tun.  Sollen wir etwa einen neuen Faden darüber erstellen?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Hm...so habe ich nicht daran gedacht.



Das geht meiner Meinung nicht. Ich würde sagen: So habe ich es mir nicht überlegt. Eine Bestätigung der Muttersprachler wäre nett.



> Ich hatte gesagt, dass "eben" meistens "halt" entspricht.  Ich hätte also Folgendes erwartet: "*(Aber) ich kann (ja auch) "halt" nicht einmal verwenden."*



Tut mir leid, das ist noch immer dasselbe. Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden, außerdem kann ich damit noch etwas nicht machen (z. B. aussprechen). Dieses "auch" ändert nichts daran - daraus kann höchstens folgen, dass du (oder Nadia) dasselbe Problem auch mit anderen Vokabeln hat - das sie sie nicht verwenden *und* nicht aussprechen (z. B.) kann.


> Vielleicht hat es mit der Betonung (oder etwa mit dem von mir hinzugefügten "auch") zu tun. Sollen wir etwa einen neuen Faden darüber erstellen? [



Wenn du willst... Ich brauche ihn nicht, mir ist es klar. 
Allerdings beginne ich Sarah ein bisschen zu verstehen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das geht meiner Meinung nicht. Ich würde sagen: So habe ich es mir nicht überlegt. Eine Bestätigung der Muttersprachler wäre nett.



Tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, Jana, aber Elroy's Satz ist korrekt. Deiner ist nicht viel besser und nicht schlechter. Beide werden auch selten benutzt, würde ich sagen. Wie wäre es mit: So habe ich es nicht gemeint???


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, Jana, aber Elroy's Satz ist korrekt. Deiner ist nicht viel besser und nicht schlechter. Beide werden auch selten benutzt, würde ich sagen. Wie wäre es mit: So habe ich es nicht gemeint???



Das war uns eben zu einfach. Außerdem hat dein Satz eine etwas andere Bedeutung.
Ich wollte etwas wie "gründlich erwägen" sagen. Und das soll ähnlich wie "an etwas denken" sein? 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das war uns eben zu einfach. Außerdem hat dein Satz eine etwas andere Bedeutung.
> Ich wollte etwas wie "gründlich erwägen" sagen. Und das soll ähnlich wie "an etwas denken" sein?
> 
> Jana



Stimmt, dann passt deine Version besser. Aber meinte Elroy das auch so?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Stimmt, dann passt deine Version besser. Aber meinte Elroy das auch so?



Ich wage zu sagen, dass schon. Wir werden ihn dazu vernehmen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich wage zu sagen, dass schon. Wir werden ihn dazu vernehmen.
> 
> Jana



Er ist zwar offline (Entschuldigung, nicht im Internetz tätig), aber wie wir ja wissen, wird er wohl die Nacht in diesem öffentlichen Gesprächsraum vertreiben.


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das geht meiner Meinung nicht. Ich würde sagen: So habe ich es mir nicht überlegt. Eine Bestätigung der Muttersprachler wäre nett.


 

Du kannst sagen
"So habe ich das nicht gesehen/betrachtet" oder "Daran habe ich nicht gedacht".

-MrMagoo


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, das ist noch immer dasselbe. Ich kann "halt" nicht verwenden, außerdem kann ich damit noch etwas nicht machen (z. B. aussprechen). Dieses "auch" ändert nichts daran - daraus kann höchstens folgen, dass du (oder Nadia) dasselbe Problem auch mit anderen Vokabeln hat - das sie sie nicht verwenden *und* nicht aussprechen (z. B.) kann.
> 
> Jana



Aber wenn ich mich auf "verwenden" beziehen würde, würde ich das "auch" direkt davor stellen:

Ich kann "halt" *auch * nicht einmal verwenden.

Wenn ich mich aber auf " 'halt' " beziehen würde, dann stelle ich das "auch" direkt davor:

Ich kann *auch * "halt" nicht einmal verwenden. 

Im Englischen geschieht dies durch die Betonung.

Bezug auf "verwenden.": I can't even use  "halt."
Bezug auf " 'halt' ": I can't even use "halt." 

Da man die Betonung schriftlich nicht ausdrücken kann, fände ich logisch, dass die Stellung von "auch" die Bedeutung verändern könnte.

Was meinen die Muttersprachler?  Von denen haben wir leider noch keinen Beitrag.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich wage zu sagen, dass schon. Wir werden ihn dazu vernehmen.
> 
> Jana



Jana und Whodunit:

Ich meinte, "I didn't think of it that way," also "erwägen" vielleicht aber "gründlich" nicht notwendigerweise.  Ich wollte nämlich nicht "I didn't meditate it deeply" sagen.  Andererseits ginge Whodunits Vorschlag aber auch nicht.  Das wäre "I didn't mean it that way."

Schließlich finde ich "betrachten" ein besserer Ersatz, da "think of" in diesem Fall "consider" entsprechen dürfte.  "An etwas denken" würde meiner Meinung nach eher "remember" oder "come up with the idea of" bedeuten - und insofern geht es hier um ein schönes Beispiel der Verwirrungen der direkten Übersetzung!


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Du kannst sagen
> "So habe ich das nicht gesehen/betrachtet" oder *"Daran habe ich nicht gedacht".*
> 
> -MrMagoo



Das ginge nicht, glaube ich.

Ich habe zwar daran gedacht, nur nicht *so*, wie Jana es betrachtet bzw. überlegt hatte.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ginge nicht, glaube ich.
> 
> Ich habe zwar daran gedacht, nur nicht *so*, wie Jana es betrachtet bzw. überlegt hatte.



Aus diesem Winkel hast du es einfach nicht betrachtet.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aus diesem Winkel hast du es einfach nicht betrachtet.
> 
> Jana



Genau!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich mich auf "verwenden" beziehen würde, würde ich das "auch" direkt davor stellen:
> 
> Ich kann "halt" *auch * nicht einmal verwenden.
> 
> Wenn ich mich aber auf " 'halt' " beziehen würde, dann stelle ich das "auch" direkt davor:
> 
> Ich kann *auch * "halt" nicht einmal verwenden.
> 
> Im Englischen geschieht dies durch die Betonung.
> 
> Bezug auf "verwenden.": I can't even use  "halt."
> Bezug auf " 'halt' ": I can't even use "halt."
> 
> Da man die Betonung schriftlich nicht ausdrücken kann, fände ich logisch, dass die Stellung von "auch" die Bedeutung verändern könnte.
> 
> Was meinen die Muttersprachler?  Von denen haben wir leider noch keinen Beitrag.



Hier mein Beitrag. Also, wenn ich mich mal hier einmischen und deine Intention ein wenig klarer ausdrücken dürfte, würde ich einfach die Betonung ändern:


(Hier meine Veränderungen):


> Im Deutschen wird dies ohne ein zusätzliches Wort ausgedrückt, denn man betont einfach "verwenden":
> 
> Ich kann "halt" nicht einmal verwenden (geschweige denn erklären etc.).
> 
> Wenn ich mich aber auf " 'halt' " beziehen würde, dann *würde* ich das "auch*/selbst*" direkt davor *stellen*:
> 
> Ich kann *auch* "halt" nicht einmal verwenden.



Dein letztes Beispiel ist okay, wobei ich auch dies mit der Betonung und Wortstellung ausdrücken würde:

Ich kann nicht einmal halt verwenden (geschweige denn Wörter wie "denn" und "ja").

So, Jana und Elroy, nun eure Beiträge!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ginge nicht, glaube ich.
> 
> Ich habe zwar daran gedacht, nur nicht *so*, wie Jana es betrachtet bzw. überlegt hatte.



Doch, das ginge sehr wohl. Ich kann "Daran" betonen und schon bedeutet es das Gleiche wie "so"!   

Daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
An diese Sache habe ich (aber) nicht gedacht.


----------



## Nadietta

...Ehm, ich glaube, ich muss oefter Fragen stellen, damit es aus meinen Fehlern zu neuen Faden kommt! 
....Scherze bei Seite, danke fuer die Korrekturen (auch wenn ich keine Devise " plaese correct my mistakes" unten bei meinen Texte geschrieben habe, sind Korrekturen selbstverstaendlich wilkommen!).


----------



## Whodunit

Gut, dann wollen wir mal anfangen.   



			
				Nadietta said:
			
		

> ...Ehm, ich glaube, ich muss öfter Fragen stellen, damit es aus meinen Fehlern zu neuen Faden kommt!
> ....*Spaß* bei*s*eite, danke für die Korrekturen (auch wenn ich keine Devise " plaese correct my mistakes" unte*r* meinen Texte geschrieben habe, sind Korrekturen selbstverständlich wil*l*kommen!).



Warum beachtet ihr denn alle* diesen Thread (ähem, Faden) nicht?

*Anmerkung zu einem älteren Thread: Hier kann man nicht "all diesen" sagen.


----------

